# Familiäre ab-18-Raidgilde sucht dich!



## Belphega (27. Januar 2009)

Seid gegrüßt (:

Wir suchen für unsere zweite 10er-Gruppe und mögliche freie 25er-Plätze noch folgende Klassen:
(auch jede andere Klasse darf sich gerne bewerben!)

-1 Holypala
-2 Mages
-1 Hexenmeister
-1 Jäger
-1 Eleschamane
-1 Heildruide
___

*Was bieten wir?*

-Raidplatz in 10er-/25er-Naxxramas, Obsidiansanktum, Malygos & Tausendwinterboss.
-sehr familiäre Raidgemeinschaft mit starkem Zusammenhalt
-viel Verständnis für Reallife-Aktivitäten
-Level- und Goldhilfe bei Neueinsteigern /Twinks
-Tagtägliche whipefreie Heroics (Oculus Heroic Endboss nicht garantiert ;p)
-Arenapartner
-Ruf-Push-Gruppen
-perfekt organisierte Reallife-Gildentreffen (keine Anwesenheitspflicht)


*Bei uns gibt es KEINE...*

*-Mindestonlinezeiten*
Wir raiden nur 2x wöchentlich zu Zeiten wo die meisten Leute sowiso online wären ;} (Sonntag 17.30 z. Wir haben sehr viel Verständnis wenn unsere Gildenmitglieder mal keine Zeit für den Raid haben, im Gegenzug erwarten wir Verständnis, wenn wir mal keinen freien Platz bieten können. Es gibt keine Kicks wenn jemand mal eine angekündigte Spielpause einlegt, oder für ein paar Tage nicht da ist.

*-Wertlegung aufs Rangsystem*
Auch wenn es bei uns Ränge gibt, wirken sich diese nur auf die Gildenbank aus. Wir sehen unsere Mitspieler nicht als „Veteranen“ und „Neuankömmlinge“ – sondern als Menschen hinter Online-Charakteren. Der Gildenmeister ist somit nicht mehr wert als die einzelnen Mitglieder – immerhin zahlen wir alle dieselbe monatliche Gebühr, investieren alle einige Zeit und sollten genau aus diesem Grunde dieselben Rechte haben.

*-Öffentliche Entnahme bei der Gildenbank*
Das mussten wir uns nach einer Über-Nacht-Abhau-Aktion leider abgewöhnen. Jedes Mitglied der Gilde kann Gegenstände in allen Gildenbankfächern lagern. Zur Entnahme, müsst ihr euch an den Gildenmeister, oder einen Hochfürsten wenden. Wenn jemand um etwas bittet, ist es eigentlich nie der Fall dass er es nicht bekommt.

*-DKP!*
Wir distanzieren uns von den allgebräuchlichen Dragon-Kill-Points. DKP setzen eine passive Raidpflicht voraus, was wir unter keinen Umständen bezwecken wollen. Wir würfeln mit ein paar sinnvollen Einschränkungen um die Items. (zB Mainchar vor Twinkchar, Hauptskillung vor 2ndSkillung, etc). Ihr könnt euch sicher sein dass ihr –nicht- unfair behandelt werdet. Absprachen gibt’s immer, werden jedoch nur geltend gemacht wenn beidseitiges Einverständnis herrscht.

*-Extremen Aufnahmebedingungen*
Menschen sind verschieden. Will sich ein Familienmitglied von euch unserer Gilde anschließen, hat jedoch die ab-18-Grenze noch nicht erreicht, soll er natürlich ebenfalls die Möglichkeit haben mit euch in einer Gilde zu sein. Gleiches giltet für Kinder, Ehepartner, beste Freunde und langjährige Onlinefreunde. Solange das Ambiente in der Gilde nach wie vor passt, sollte das kein Problem darstellen. Noch sind wir jedoch alle zwischen 19 und 46 Jahre alt.


*Unsere Raidzeiten sind wie folgt:*

10er Naxx: Sonntag 17.30
25er Naxx: Freitag 20.00

Anderwärtige Kurzbosse werden auf der Homepage kurzfristig angekündigt oder in der Gildennachricht des Tages angekündigt.



*Interesse geweckt?*


Dann nichts wie ab auf unsere neue Homepage die seit heute wieder online ist und ab ins Forum oder via Email belphega@gmx.at ! Für weitere Fragen, meldet euch einfach hier auf Buffed ebenfalls über die Mailaddy ;}

Egal ob kurze schlüssige Beschreibung zu eurer Person oder ausführliche interessante Bewerbung, wir kümmern uns um alles was im Posteingang landet (: 




Liebe Grüße, 
Xara aka _Belphega_.


----------



## djvan (27. Januar 2009)

grüße dich,
also wenn du das im avatar bist wechlse ich sofort zu euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf welchen Server spielt ihr denn?

mfg djvan


----------



## Belphega (27. Januar 2009)

djvan schrieb:


> grüße dich,
> also wenn du das im avatar bist wechlse ich sofort zu euch
> 
> 
> ...



thihi ;p joah.

Wir spielen auf dem PvE-Server Lothar. Horde natürlich.

edit: auf der buffed-profilseite hat mein gesicht sogar augen ;p


----------



## djvan (27. Januar 2009)

Shade  das ich Ally spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
weil ich genau so eine Gilde suche seit ein paar monate.....

grüß djvan


----------



## Belphega (27. Januar 2009)

._. schade.

und neu anfangen willst nicht? (: mit nem 55er dk oder so?


----------



## Tifaeris (27. Januar 2009)

djvan schrieb:


> also wenn du das im avatar bist wechlse ich sofort zu euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wenn du das im avatar bist, wird sie wohl n bisschen zu alt für dich sein ;p 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djvan (27. Januar 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> ._. schade.
> 
> und neu anfangen willst nicht? (: mit nem 55er dk oder so?



DK hab ich schon auch leider auf 70,fande ich die anfangs quests richtig gut bis lvl 58.
dk würde ich nicht anfangen macht mir nicht sooo spaß ka wieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich werd mal nen Undead Warrior anfangen, da ich im moment mit meinen ally hexer ohne naxx raid nicht mein equi pushen kann.

wollt ihr mich sag ja und ich melde mich dann in game .


@_Tifaeris_
ist ein altes Bild von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüß djvan


----------



## Belphega (29. Januar 2009)

*schieb*


----------



## Belphega (29. Januar 2009)

*schieb*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (30. Januar 2009)

und wieder 4 neue bewerber (:

*schieb*


----------



## Belphega (30. Januar 2009)

*schieb*


----------



## Belphega (30. Januar 2009)

djvan schrieb:


> Ich werd mal nen Undead Warrior anfangen, da ich im moment mit meinen ally hexer ohne naxx raid nicht mein equi pushen kann.
> 
> wollt ihr mich sag ja und ich melde mich dann in game .



Einfach ingame melden (:
ab 19 uhr bin ich mit meiner druidin Vredesbyrd online.


----------



## Belphega (3. Februar 2009)

*schieb*


----------



## Belphega (6. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (9. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (11. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckhexaule (12. Februar 2009)

Hört sich ganz gut an.
Wollte wieder mehr Raiden und hab noch nen 70er Dudu.
Erreiche ich dich ingame?


----------



## Belphega (13. Februar 2009)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Hört sich ganz gut an.
> Wollte wieder mehr Raiden und hab noch nen 70er Dudu.
> Erreiche ich dich ingame?



Hallo (:
Jap, wir sind eine Raidgilde.
Sonntag 10er, Samstag 25er
TW/Sartharion/Malygos is unter der Woche mal spontan.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marienkaefer (13. Februar 2009)

Hm.. eine österreichische Gilde? : D


----------

